# the best in app tip is...



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

the ones you see added to your earnings when you first check your app in the morning!! good feeling. had have it happen to me a few times now, woke up to a five dollar tip from a ride yesterday..

have made over 25 dollars since it rolled out in app, not the best but better than nothing!!


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

I agree! what a good feeling to check and see your first tips on the new app. I got a $5 and $2 tip last week. And to think, I was just beginning to think " what a cheap arse bunch of riders this past week" after not getting any cash tips from any of them. Tips and surge are all that makes it worth driving anymore.


----------

